# Alfalfa Varieties - Starting to Plan for 2009



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

We will be planting about 50 acres of alfalfa/orchardgrass/timothy next spring and are starting the search for the right variety(ies) for us.

We had great success with Trump and WL342 in Iowa and have been looking at the latest generation of LH resistant varieties.

What are you all using in the Eastern Cornbelt that has worked?

Jim


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

If it ever rains again im going to sow some pioner and a miles farm supply brand . Ive had 30 acres worked up for a month but never rained ,so its going to be rye or wheat agian this year.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

We planted a five acre patch this spring with WL345LH. No tilled it in with oats. We are just west of you an hour and a half. If you interested in talking to a guy, there is a fellow hay farmer that sells it near Denver, IN. Drop me a note. We went leaf hopper, but I may skip that next time. Have to think on it a bit


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Is there any yield drag on leafhopper R varieties?I've never planted or sold any myself.Had a hay cutomer that planted some Pioneer LHR when it first came out that was very disapointed in yield.6-7 yrs ago.Kinda shyed me away from trying any.Leaning to varities with Standfast technoligies.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

You know we allways planyed buffalo or tripple trust and weve had good results but im ready to test the waters for somethig diffrent but my miles guy is really pushing the pionner but im thinking of splitting my 30 acres with the two diffrent varities on the same ground to get a good comparison on the two .
The leaf hopper is new to me ,going to have to do my homework it sounds like. 
THANKS THOMAS


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

The yield difference is what has me thinking it may be worth going backl to non-leafhopper varieties. Seemed to run a 10-15% yield difference in the past. I was talking to a salesman from Byron Seeds at the Farm World farm show a few weeks agao and he was telling me there is some resistemce in all the new genetics, even if they are not labeled leafhopper resistant. I am thinking if I do my scouting, it may worth the risk to spray when need be and gamble on the better yield. Going to watch this WL patch closely next year and see what the yields are there as a test before making my final decision. WL claims pretty good yields with WL345LH


----------



## seedman (Sep 25, 2008)

downtownjr said:


> The yield difference is what has me thinking it may be worth going backl to non-leafhopper varieties. Seemed to run a 10-15% yield difference in the past. I was talking to a salesman from Byron Seeds at the Farm World farm show a few weeks agao and he was telling me there is some resistemce in all the new genetics, even if they are not labeled leafhopper resistant. I am thinking if I do my scouting, it may worth the risk to spray when need be and gamble on the better yield. Going to watch this WL patch closely next year and see what the yields are there as a test before making my final decision. WL claims pretty good yields with WL345LH


Just to comment on the above post...NO new genetics has PLH resistance except the true leafhopper resistant varieties. even the 5th generation varieties of PLH Resistant varieties will need to be sprayed when there is heavy pressure. However, the 6th generation PLH resistant varieties (like WL 345 LH) are touted as "true no-spray" varieties. I have seen excellent results with these 6th generation varieties. If you do not desire to spray then demand the 6th generation varieties.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks Seedman. I was wondering about that...still thinking of looking at non-LH. What are your thoughts on the yields between the two. Been looking at the web and talking to some guys in the area west of Indy. Take it by your name you may sell seed, if you are in the Indy area, please drop me a line. Thanks.


----------

